# Companies with free firewood for pickup



## John Paul Sanborn

I'll try this for the companies looking to build a stable of wood pickers.

I've moved posts from the other thread here.

I have tree company clients all over the MKE Metro area drop me a line if you want to get on a list.

If you want wood, don't post here, it will get deleted, contact a company in your area or post on the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread.


----------



## timbertree

*Free Firewood Wanted*

I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.


----------



## DDM

I Usually Have plenty of free firewood in the Greenville,SC Area Come and get it!


----------



## BostonBull

I have firewood of all types and sizes.....North Shore Massachusetts!


----------



## Tree Machine

Indianapolis north side. I can bury you in it. Always 16" (unless requested otherwise), stubs cut flush off.

I never have a problem getting rid of it, but I like meeting new people, esp. from here.

The other day I had two two girls come up and ask for the free stuff. Then they asked how to split it, said they had an axe. I asked how much they need. Just one trunkload, so I offered a lesson. I pulled out the biggest round there and they're like, "No way!" It was silver maple, splits rather easy. Of course, you don't hit it down the middle. You clock it a couple inches in from the edge and a piece a couple inches thick flies off. Then you repeat that process, spiralling around the piece making it smaller and smaller until you're down to the last two pieces which you give a mighty crack down the middle. Total time, 30 or 40 seconds.

Then I got this awesome question; "How did you do that?" I said, "it's really hard to explain, I'll have to show you." I pulled another round and did the exact same thing. "Any questions?"

"Oh m'God... I can't believe that." I said, "Don't believe it. It was just a magic trick. Smoke and mirrors. It was all an <i>illusion</i>."

They left, and just for fun, I popped another one apart, bait for the next firewood seeker. I never split firewood for people, but the point is, I was showing off for the girls. This story is a lead-up to to the picture you're about to see, taken shortly after the girls left, a testimony to the power of the word FREE. He filled it right up to the windshield and came back 4 more times.


----------



## HomeCutter

I'm in Ulster Cty. NY (Pine Bush area), and have about 8cords worth of mixed hard and soft logs from 6-10 ft. long. Will double the pile before summer ends. FREE.
I CANNOT cut, split, or deliver it, however for this price. Easy access.

[email protected]

Dennis.


----------



## ShoerFast

Denver Colorado area
I have the cutlery and trees, but lacking the time to haul firewood in the Denver metro and Foothills area, If you would like to lend a hand, and be up to your eyeballs in firewood,,,, I had been charging a Buck 90 a true cord and just adding delivery to that, I could cut someone in if they didnt mind a little work? ,,,,, ok so its a lot of work, but sure is a grate side job!


----------



## priest

I have guys that buy much of my wood, picked up onsite (oak, pecan, hackberry, mulberry, maple, etc.). They will not take my elm, cottonwood, willow, etc. I am happy to give it away if it can be picked up onsite, preferably the same day as the job.


----------



## Toddppm

Hey Josh, I'm a long ways off in Fairfax but if something comes up I may be able to hook you up. We tossed or gave away almost all of our wood this year as we're going to lose our site next summer but if I knew someone would get it I may save some more ( besides what I need at home). 

BTW , where do you ride mostly? What series? 

PS, BlueridgeMark too, we don't do a ton of treework especially this time of year but I'd rather give it away than throw it away. Even better if anybody knows someone close where I could dump the wood instead of keeping it at my shop.


----------



## treeman45246

I've contacted a couple people through this thread and gotten rid of wood this way. I have a huge amount of wood coming from Northside in Cincinnati this winter if anyone else local is interested - several hundred full cords.


----------



## xander9727

I'm in the Cincinnati area. I have a Gehl 6640 and can load your truck or trailer. I will only deliver if it benefits me (I won't go out of my way to give you free wood). If you show up on the job though.......I give ya all ya want. We do a bit of land clearing as well so there is always plenty of wood to dispose of. PM or email me if you're interested.


----------



## timbertree

*Free Firewood Wanted*

PA Woodburner - drop me an email on how to contact you at [email protected]. I can hook you up with some free firewood, you will need to cut and haul.


----------



## Logjam

schweg2 said:


> I'll take any wood around west central WI...



Hey schweg
What's your approx. location in WI.
I'm around the Osceola area


----------



## Timberhauler

I'm in upstate,SC and I have plenty of wood laying at my dump site.It is welcome to anyone in this area who is willing to come and pick it up.I will deliver it by the dump truck load,but if I do that it's $100 per load,and it doesn't come split.....If anyone is interested,either pm me or e-mail me.


----------



## joec

*free wood & chips*

contact me if anyone wants wood or chips in or around Brewster NY or Stamford Ct. will deliver.


----------



## fireman

*fire wood & chips*

well as soon as i get my chipper up and running i will have chips but any one needing wood let me know woodstock mc henry Il area.I do have chips on job site if u want them.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Free wood*

Offer stands as usual EVERY year. I'm in the northern NY area. If you need a little wood to help out, i.e. financial hardships, lost job, medical problems, lemme know and I'll see what I can do to get you some wood... Don't even bother if you've got a new truck, new house, 2 ski-do's and a 4 wheeler in your front yard... I'm glad to help out anyone ANY way I can. If you need a tree removed, lemme know that also. I give away about 10+ cord of wood every year...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We will be taking down a huge silver maple soon, in South Milwaukee.

Possibly on this coming Friday, we have to work things out with the homeowners schedule.

drop me an email, or give me a call if you are interested.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We will be taking down a huge silver maple soon, in South Milwaukee.
> 
> Possibly on this coming Friday, we have to work things out with the homeowners schedule.
> 
> drop me an email, or give me a call if you are interested.



It was changed to large clump of poplar and Mike "wdchk" got it loaded on his truck and trailer.

Shoulda gotten a pic of that rig leaving


----------



## wdchuck

Pics of wood loads lately are still in the camera, I'll be sure to have a pic filled thread soon.

Asking for firewood has turned into much more than wood, many more blessings to count.


----------



## Quadrafire2

*Free Firewood Delivered In Huntington Long Island NY*

Saw this post today on Craigslist if anyone is interested! They even deliver for free 

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/490252203.html


----------



## treeman82

I work anywhere from lower Westchester, to southern Duchess, and even go over by Candlewood Lake a lot... anybody needing wood, get in touch... I can either drop it for a couple of bucks, or you can come get it.


----------



## lawson's tree s

lots of free wood here in delaware.


----------



## Pcoz88

*Anybody in OHIO???*

Any body near Fremont,GreenSprings,Tiffin,Bellivue,Let me know .I'll come and get it or if you want to drop it off.Thanks.


----------



## jbarry06248

I am a new tree service (1+ year). My 1.1 acre lot is filling up. I try to convince homeowners to keep there wood or give it away, at least until I get more land.

If you are in CT, especially around Hebron, email me and I will put you on a list to pick up free wood from our jobs, when it is available. We may be cut to 18" length or 6' - 8' logs (cut yourself), depending on how much time we have. Usually 6' - 8' logs.

As someone else in this thread said, if it hits our trailer, then its not free, unless its pine (for those with an outdoor furnace). Just want to get rid of it.

Thanks,

John
email: [email protected]


----------



## joec

*free woodchips*

will deliver in westchester county in NY


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Plenty of wood in northern Virginia, near Dulles airport.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=66226


----------



## bluepaint

*Free pickings*

Were bulldozing bush north east of winnipeg ,All nice stuff is harvested but windrows ,stumps,Tops are free to pick over..


----------



## AKTS

we work in and around Scranton, PA. have some good hardwoods available most of the time to be picked up at site. contact me if interested.
have softwood available if anyone can use that.
thanks!


----------



## Mowingman

*Free mesquite wood 30 miles north of Dallas, Tx.*

Anyone want Mesquite wood? I have piles of Mesquite, all about 6" - 12" diameter, and cut in lengths less than 8'. Many loads available for free. I am in Denton, Tx. PM me if interested.
Jeff


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE

Free Firewood In The East Tennessee Area Just East Of Knoxville. Posssible Delivery If I'm Close To Ya. You Gotta Cut Some And Split All! Contact Trevor Hunt @ 865-640-8762


----------



## Grace Tree

*Locust in Parma Hgts. Cleveland*

I'll be dismantling 4 or 5 honey locusts on a tiny city lot in Parma Hgts., OH. We'll chip the brush but we can't move the wood to our yard because of the EAB quarantine. The homeowner said the neighbor may take some but there should be plenty to go around. If you're interested drop me an email and I'll try to make the connections.
Phil


----------



## mcb

i took down 4 decent sized pines 4-5 months ago, all bucked firewood length due to the proximity of my house, not split. diameters from 20" to 10" and free to anyone who wants them for kindling or an outdoor boiler. located in springfield Ma. probably 4 truckloads.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Dont post here looking for wood. Those go here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53407


----------



## Photog95

*Free for the cutting ####eyville, WI*

Have a bunch of cottonwood trees that need to come down. I was going to cut them for myself but the logistics just won't work for me. If time permits I will even help drop the trees and cut them up. Easy access on blacktop parking lot. There may eveb be some other woods in there as well. Have to look at what all is there.


----------



## formersawrep

*Free Poplar Logs in Fairfax, VA*

2 logs approx. 36" diameter x approx. 12ft long.


----------



## tree md

*Free firewood and chips*

I always have free firewood for pickup. If you want me to put you on my list I can probably deliver to you eventually (if you are on my route). I also give away free wood chips. PM me if you are in Tulsa and surrounding and I'll put you on my list.


----------



## RAF

*6 acres of fire wood*

I have a person that has just over 6 acres that is going to be cleared with a machine. I do not a have the means to get all the wood out of there. I told him I would post on here to see if anyone would be able to get All the wood out of there in a timely manner so that the rest of the site work would be able to continue. The land is in *Blackwood, NJ* on the Black Horse Pike.
If you email me your name and phone # I will pass it on to him. Put in subject line 6 acres of fire wood please. 

My email: [email protected]


----------



## woodbooga

Too far for me to drive, but a good CL lead for anyone in the Merrimack Valley area.



Free wood - NOT pine!! (Derry NH)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to:[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-19, 10:54AM EDT



There is a pile of wood, already somewhat cut up, from a couple of large trees that came down in our yard during the ice storm. We just haven't had a chance to haul it away. They are NOT pine trees. If anyone is interested, the wood is in a pile on the front lawn a couple of yards from the street at 11 Morningside Drive, Derry NH. Just come and get it!! Please be courteous about the lawn if you need to back a truck up onto it. Thanks! 


Location: Derry NH 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1178413123


----------



## happycamper.

*free firewood*

free firewood
poplar and maple trees

you cut down the trees

[email protected]


----------



## icecold

*where*



DDM said:


> I Usually Have plenty of free firewood in the Greenville,SC Area Come and get it!



i live in woodruff, where is the wood at? thanks i can be reached at 864-903-9299


----------



## happycamper.

*looking fro free firewood*



timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.


got any free firewood
[email protected]


----------



## icecold

*wood*



Timberhauler said:


> I'm in upstate,SC and I have plenty of wood laying at my dump site.It is welcome to anyone in this area who is willing to come and pick it up.I will deliver it by the dump truck load,but if I do that it's $100 per load,and it doesn't come split.....If anyone is interested,either pm me or e-mail me.




whats your e-mail


----------



## treeslayer

free wood in McHenry County, Illinois.

PM me phone # if interested.


----------



## jbarry06248

For those have replied to the "Free wood in CT....to [email protected]"...I apoligize but I have had to make the decision to discontinue running the tree service and therefore have no firewood at this time.

Sorry.

John


----------



## fishercat

*sorry to hear this.*

T


jbarry06248 said:


> For those have replied to the "Free wood in CT....to [email protected]"...I apoligize but I have had to make the decision to discontinue running the tree service and therefore have no firewood at this time.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> John



Times are tough.I'm swamped but its because I lowered prices drastically and try and keep overhead low.you're not far.let me know if you need a hand with anything at all.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

*Fresh Kill!*

In Manassas Va. Nice standing maple came down in weekend storms... PM me for details if you want it, it's free.


----------



## BHWood

*Free wood Cincinnati Ohio This weekend only*

Free wood from a fairly large beech tree available this weekend only. Some is cut some is not. Has to be picked up this weekend. Location of the wood is Silverton, Ohio (45213). Call me saturday or sunday 8am-10pm for details.

Brian
257-5648


----------



## Tree Pig

*Portalnd Ct*

I am doing a few trees in Portland Ct next week, wood will be left on site but customer wants it removed. If its not out in time I may be able to open it up to AS members so if your in the Portland Ct area and can pick up drop me a PM.


----------



## BluCllrSchlr

In North Little Rock, AR, near Lonoke Co..

I have some free range organic Pecan(might even be an heirloom variety). Probably a full cord, might even more soon.


----------



## treemandan

I have a bunch of bigger poplar logs, if you make me have to cut it and load it on your 1/2 ton its 20 bucks but if you have a bigger truck or trailer that can handle longer sections of trunk there is not charge for me to load. Contact me to set up time in near future.


----------



## acme0007

*Free firewood Omaha*

I own a small tree service in Omaha and the guy I give my wood to is getting too picky. I need someone to go to the job site and pick up the wood that I cut down. This means that who ever shows up must take it all ! Even the big pieces not just the perfect 12 inch rounds. I will call you the day before or that morning to come get the wood that night or next morning. All of my customers are usually really nice and willing to work with a "recyclers". The pine and spruce ect I just throw out, so it will be mostly Maple, Ash, Hackberry, Crabapple, Muhlberry, and the like. It will be on the curb so you just need to pick it up and load, mostly cut into 36 inch pieces or whatever is movable by two guys or smaller. The big stuff is cut and quartered usually one guy or roll-able. I really want a regular guy to pick up future loads not just one or two loads. Also, I really don't want someone to make a mess at the job, we rake everything really nicely and if there is a mess I have to come back! I don't like that.
Thanks Jim 
P.M. me with info.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

mrowens33 said:


> John - I'm in Brookfield and am almost always looking for more free wood. I have just a 5 by 8 trailer so I can't take anything too huge. Let me know if something comes available.
> Thanks,
> Mark





Reading is fundamental.




John Paul Sanborn said:


> I'll try this for the companies looking to build a stable of wood pickers.
> 
> I've moved posts from the other thread here.
> 
> I have tree company clients all over the MKE Metro area drop me a line if you want to get on a list.
> 
> *If you want wood, don't post here, it will get deleted, contact a company in your area or post on the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread*.


----------



## trimmmed

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Reading is fundamental.



Amazing, right in the very post he quotes......lol

To reiterate

If you want wood, 
Don't Post Here,

 It Will Get Deleted

, contact a company in your area or post on the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread.


----------



## burroak

I have about 2 cords of pine for free near Kokomo, Indiana. I can help cut and possibly help load it, but you have to haul it. biggest log is 30" diameter. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.

You have to be a member of the forum with a "high" post count - that is, no newbies who just joined for the sole purpose of free firewood.

If noone takes it, it's getting piled and burnt. I know there are some people who are happy to take pine, so I thought i'd offer it.


----------



## happycamper.

*wanted free hard wood pallets*

wanted free hard wood pallets
to be cut up for firewood
[email protected]


----------



## kyle1!

*By Des Moines IA*

It is not me but thought I would pass the info along

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/2075986602.html

Brian


----------



## happycamper.

*free firewood*



timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.



i need 10 loads of oak locus mulbery hard woods


----------



## harleymaster1

*need firewood in stratford ct.*



joec said:


> contact me if anyone wants wood or chips in or around Brewster NY or Stamford Ct. will deliver.



Do know if stratford is to far for you I can use some firewood .please let me know.


Thankyou


----------



## treeslayer

Got the go ahead on clearing out a bunch more dead oaks in Cary Illinois, pm me a # and we will set it up for you to come and get it.


----------



## uncurtis

*Free Non split Firewood Cleveland, OH (Eastside)*

We have a large pile of non split firewood seasoned about two to three months. Location is the Eastside of Cleveland, OH. PM if interested.


----------



## ozarktreeman

Starting a job on the 5th of july. Will have tons of free wood. Fayeteville,Ar. Area.
Call me 870-847-4488


----------



## cheeves

*firewood?*



BostonBull said:


> I have firewood of all types and sizes.....North Shore Massachusetts!


 
BostonBull, I'm in Plymouth, MA. Too far? I'm game. Have a friend on fire dept. that has a 3cord ramp truck. Bob(Cheeves)


----------



## nick 55

John Paul Sanborn said:


> *If you want wood, don't post here, it will get deleted, contact a company in your area or post on the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread.*


 
Maybe they were colorblind when they saw the red print......

Nick


----------



## arodrigz

Tree Machine said:


> Indianapolis north side. I can bury you in it. Always 16" (unless requested otherwise), stubs cut flush off.
> 
> I never have a problem getting rid of it, but I like meeting new people, esp. from here.
> 
> The other day I had two two girls come up and ask for the free stuff. Then they asked how to split it, said they had an axe. I asked how much they need. Just one trunkload, so I offered a lesson. I pulled out the biggest round there and they're like, "No way!" It was silver maple, splits rather easy. Of course, you don't hit it down the middle. You clock it a couple inches in from the edge and a piece a couple inches thick flies off. Then you repeat that process, spiralling around the piece making it smaller and smaller until you're down to the last two pieces which you give a mighty crack down the middle. Total time, 30 or 40 seconds.
> 
> Then I got this awesome question; "How did you do that?" I said, "it's really hard to explain, I'll have to show you." I pulled another round and did the exact same thing. "Any questions?"
> 
> "Oh m'God... I can't believe that." I said, "Don't believe it. It was just a magic trick. Smoke and mirrors. It was all an <i>illusion</i>."
> 
> They left, and just for fun, I popped another one apart, bait for the next firewood seeker. I never split firewood for people, but the point is, I was showing off for the girls. This story is a lead-up to to the picture you're about to see, taken shortly after the girls left, a testimony to the power of the word FREE. He filled it right up to the windshield and came back 4 more times.



A big big thank you to Jim with tree machine. I got his number off of this thread, gave him a call and in just a couple of days he covered me up in free wood just like he said he could. In fact I'm driving home now with the load. 

If you are in the Indianapolis area and need free wood give him a call. Great guy. Look back a few posts and you'll find his post and business card.


----------



## trimmmed

*15 posts deleted, 112 deleted to date*

If you want wood, don't post here, it will get deleted, contact a company in your area or post on the "Free Firewood Wanted" thread.


----------



## HappyTreesLLC

12 months free firewood around Salem, Windham, Hudson, Pelham NH. Also Dracut, Tyngsboro, Methuen MA.
You have to come and load by your self. Time is also essence.
Call me 603.508.1060
So I can put you on my list.


----------



## JEFBO

priest said:


> I have guys that buy much of my wood, picked up onsite (oak, pecan, hackberry, mulberry, maple, etc.). They will not take my elm, cottonwood, willow, etc. I am happy to give it away if it can be picked up onsite, preferably the same day as the job.



I dont know why anyone would want mulberry over elm. :msp_confused:


----------



## frewood

*Free Firewood*



timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.



I am interested in your free firewood. If you could e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks

J.A.Smith


----------



## pdqdl

I've always got some logs/wood sitting around. Contact me through the website shown below.

I usually haul the logs to a free disposal site, but I would gladly deliver to someone who was closer. You would need to be ready to take logs of any size. I wouldn't stick anybody with junk wood, however.


BTW: whoever doesn't prefer mulberry over elm as firewood doesn't know enough about firewood yet. Keep burning and splitting, you'll see why!


----------



## cfpaz

*Interested in firewood --live on the North Shore*



BostonBull said:


> I have firewood of all types and sizes.....North Shore Massachusetts!



I would like more information about getting free firewood on the northshore of mass

[email protected]


----------



## Warped5

cfpaz said:


> I would like more information about getting free firewood on the northshore of mass
> 
> [email protected]



:angry2: Please READ the title of this thread .... it is for companies providing firewood for pickup. :angry2:


----------



## Gjt1980

I am looking for some free firewood or pay for delivery in livingston county michigan.


----------



## JC1MOM

*free firewood in north shore area*



BostonBull said:


> I have firewood of all types and sizes.....North Shore Massachusetts!


New to this..very interested. Tell me what I need to do. Cant store more than half a cord I think its called. My email is [email protected]. I am sooooo very interested judt had epidural steroid shot in spine week or so ago so just driving a bit this week. But weather has us kinda desperate for wood.PLEASE PLEASE EMAIL ME AS SOON AS YOU CAN SO I CAN LEARN HOW TO AQUIRE SOME WOOD RIGHT AWAY. sons went to bed and not tech savy so not sure I even did this right. Lol all help appreciated


----------



## Larry1

JC1MOM said:


> New to this..very interested. Tell me what I need to do. Cant store more than half a cord I think its called. My email is [email protected]. I am sooooo very interested judt had epidural steroid shot in spine week or so ago so just driving a bit this week. But weather has us kinda desperate for wood.PLEASE PLEASE EMAIL ME AS SOON AS YOU CAN SO I CAN LEARN HOW TO AQUIRE SOME WOOD RIGHT AWAY. sons went to bed and not tech savy so not sure I even did this right. Lol all help appreciated




I have not had any luck finding free wood in Mass, but David at Marquistree has a good deal on grapple loads. I just had about 30 trees delivered (mostly Oak and Locust) for $500. He should be able to bring smaller loads too, but if all you have room for is a half cord, just buy it from anyone. A half cord is really nothing.

marquistree.com


----------



## JC1MOM

Husband thinks lol we can store full cord if planned..meaning he moves his extra stuff down cellar where it belongs. NOW THAT WOULD BE A WIN WIN. I have seen on craigslist free wood but unsplit. So next question...would that require Axe or chainsaw? Teen sons said hatchet lol isnt that same as axe? Also along highway we always see dead wood is that legal to take? Neighbor is having her tree trimmed but that wood can't be used right unless old?....sorry lots of questions.

No one will sell us half cord of wood and deliver. I have to drive up to rte 1 and buy by the box. Costs us $20 a box so $80-$100. Every 3 weeks and sons unload my truck. Was trying to find some free wood to help save cost...on soc sec and handicapped. Between meds and doc appts like eveyone else getting harder to manage budgeting. Got nothing else to cut out. If anyone has ideas or extra wood or knows of any or willing to trade..I make really good poundcake. Willing to travel to pick up.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## JC1MOM

happytreesllc said:


> 12 months free firewood around salem, windham, hudson, pelham nh. Also dracut, tyngsboro, methuen ma.
> You have to come and load by your self. Time is also essence.
> Call me 603.508.1060
> so i can put you on my list.



when is best time to call
lisa


----------



## BSD

free sycamore wood for the taking. in Danbury, CT take as much as you want. contact me via PM


----------



## droprite

Are there any compaies in southeast wi looking to get rid of any wood?


----------



## RobWri

*FREE FIREWOOD & CHIPS (New Haven County)*

Tree Service Offering FREE firewood and premium wood chips delivered to you. Wood is freshly cut (unseasoned) delivered in 8' lengths. Wood is NOT SPLIT! Chips are clean and free of sticks, etc. Looking for a regular drop site, not a one-time deal. Driver will always call before dumping. Please email back with your name, address, and phone number.


----------



## armystud82

*Need Firewood*



timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.



Hi my name is Dennis. I burn wood to heat my home and cut all summer between working. Any extra firewood is greatly appreciated. My number is 717-599-1817


----------



## M&Mfirewood

*Firewood wanted*

Free firewood wanted, will cut and haul as long as it's not too far, looking for small or large amounts and small or large diameter logs I'm in elverson, pa and looking for a tree service with unwanted wood that we could work with


----------



## marisol11

Mowingman said:


> Anyone want Mesquite wood? I have piles of Mesquite, all about 6" - 12" diameter, and cut in lengths less than 8'. Many loads available for free. I am in Denton, Tx. PM me if interested.
> Jeff



hello i am very intrested in the firewood if still available please let me know available to pick up asap


----------



## Codes100

timbertree said:


> *Free Firewood Wanted*
> 
> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.


I could use some firewood please


----------



## Lefain

DDM said:


> I Usually Have plenty of free firewood in the Greenville,SC Area Come and get it!


I know this post is very old but if your still it there I could use some firewood. Thanks


----------



## Eagle_Adam

Just wanna give back to the community that's been helping me out recently, so here goes!

Location: Beaverton/Hillsboro Oregon 
Up for grabs: Western Red Cedar Rounds(4ft + accross X 16-18")

The sooner you get here the more I'll part with, cus once I've laid an Axe/Maul into a piece it's mine


----------



## Mariessexton0708

Tree Machine said:


> Indianapolis north side. I can bury you in it. Always 16" (unless requested otherwise), stubs cut flush off.
> 
> I never have a problem getting rid of it, but I like meeting new people, esp. from here.
> 
> The other day I had two two girls come up and ask for the free stuff. Then they asked how to split it, said they had an axe. I asked how much they need. Just one trunkload, so I offered a lesson. I pulled out the biggest round there and they're like, "No way!" It was silver maple, splits rather easy. Of course, you don't hit it down the middle. You clock it a couple inches in from the edge and a piece a couple inches thick flies off. Then you repeat that process, spiralling around the piece making it smaller and smaller until you're down to the last two pieces which you give a mighty crack down the middle. Total time, 30 or 40 seconds.
> 
> Then I got this awesome question; "How did you do that?" I said, "it's really hard to explain, I'll have to show you." I pulled another round and did the exact same thing. "Any questions?"
> 
> "Oh m'God... I can't believe that." I said, "Don't believe it. It was just a magic trick. Smoke and mirrors. It was all an <i>illusion</i>."
> 
> They left, and just for fun, I popped another one apart, bait for the next firewood seeker. I never split firewood for people, but the point is, I was showing off for the girls. This story is a lead-up to to the picture you're about to see, taken shortly after the girls left, a testimony to the power of the word FREE. He filled it right up to the windshield and came back 4 more times.


----------



## Mariessexton0708

Do you have more wood?


----------



## Mariessexton0708

Tree Machine said:


> Indianapolis north side. I can bury you in it. Always 16" (unless requested otherwise), stubs cut flush off.
> 
> I never have a problem getting rid of it, but I like meeting new people, esp. from here.
> 
> The other day I had two two girls come up and ask for the free stuff. Then they asked how to split it, said they had an axe. I asked how much they need. Just one trunkload, so I offered a lesson. I pulled out the biggest round there and they're like, "No way!" It was silver maple, splits rather easy. Of course, you don't hit it down the middle. You clock it a couple inches in from the edge and a piece a couple inches thick flies off. Then you repeat that process, spiralling around the piece making it smaller and smaller until you're down to the last two pieces which you give a mighty crack down the middle. Total time, 30 or 40 seconds.
> 
> Then I got this awesome question; "How did you do that?" I said, "it's really hard to explain, I'll have to show you." I pulled another round and did the exact same thing. "Any questions?"
> 
> "Oh m'God... I can't believe that." I said, "Don't believe it. It was just a magic trick. Smoke and mirrors. It was all an <i>illusion</i>."
> 
> They left, and just for fun, I popped another one apart, bait for the next firewood seeker. I never split firewood for people, but the point is, I was showing off for the girls. This story is a lead-up to to the picture you're about to see, taken shortly after the girls left, a testimony to the power of the word FREE. He filled it right up to the windshield and came back 4 more times.


Do you have more wood?? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Eagle_Adam

Yes I do


----------



## 5155

Southern Butler County Pa.

Can dump firewood here, no ugly pine. Can dump chips when ground is dry. Private message me here. I can possibly return the favor, dumb labor, free saw logs, hire you to drop trees, or not.


----------

